# One of the better books I've read



## ChknNoodleSoup (Oct 20, 2012)

I just found out about this book. It offers so much validation to the out of nowhere divorce stories. I'm only a few chapters in. But figured I recommend it to those who might need it. It's on Amazon. Runaway Husbands.


----------

